# Aufgaben unter Verwendung der Java-Bibliotheken lösen



## vanilly (11. Jan 2012)

Hii, 

ich studiere im ersten Semester Wirtschaftsinformatik und bis jetzt läuft's ziemlich gut. 
Nur hab ich jetzt ein Problem, das ich seit 3 Stunden einfach nicht lösen kann. 
Und zwar soll ich folgende Aufgaben mit Hilfe der Java-Bibliothek lösen:???:L

• Ausgabe des int-Wertes 4711 zur Basis 8. Finden Sie zwei Möglichkeiten.
• Ausgabe der vergangenen Millisekunden seit 1.1.1970 Mitternacht.
• Ausgabe der hexadezimalen Darstellung von 3.4 als double-Wert.
• Berechnung von trigonometrischen Funktionen mit Grad-Winkeln.
• Bearbeitung von Zeichenketten mit veränderlicher Zeichenzahl.
• Berechnung der Hypotenuse in einem Dreieck.

Wäre echt lieb wenn mir jemand eventuell einen Tipp geben könnte zu jeder Aufgabe. Hoffentlich versteht mich keiner falsch, ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach Lösungen sondern nach Hinweisen  Habe in 2 Wochen meine Prüfungen :rtfm:

Vielen Dank im Voraus :toll:


----------



## timbeau (11. Jan 2012)

Was ist die Lösung zu 1?

2. java.util.Calender
3. 
	
	
	
	





```
double start = 3.4;
		String hex = Double.toHexString(start);
		System.out.println(hex);
		double end = Double.parseDouble(hex);
		System.out.println(end);
```
4. 
5. StringBuffer
6. nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jan 2012)

Ich geb dir mal Tips die du in der Java API Doc nachschlagen soltest: 

String.format()
Math
Calendar

Das könnte dich auf die richtige Spur bringen


----------



## irgendjemand (11. Jan 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html


----------



## vanilly (11. Jan 2012)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden  Hilft mir auf jeden fall weiter 

und @irgendjemand: ???? -.-


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jan 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html



Er hat doch erst mal nur nach einem Tip gefragt den er bekommen hat. Und dafür hat er sich auch noch bedankt. Ich würde in diesem Fall mal noch nichts unterstellen wollen...


----------



## vanilly (11. Jan 2012)

heheh eigentlich bin ich eine sie D


----------



## timbeau (11. Jan 2012)

Und damit genau in Phase 1. 

Kommste denn bis jetzt zurecht?


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jan 2012)

vanilly hat gesagt.:


> heheh eigentlich bin ich eine sie D



Dann greifen die 5 1/2 Phasen vielleicht doch noch 

Wenn du zu den genannten Hinweisen konkrete Fragen hast poste einfach den von dir erstellten Code und ggfl. die Fehlermeldungen. 

Wenn du die API gründlich liest sollte es jedoch eigentlich keine Probleme geben


----------



## HimBromBeere (11. Jan 2012)

> Die 5 1/2 Phasen beim Erschleichen von Lösungen für Aufgaben



Wie fies... :lol:


zu 1: schaue er/sie hier: CS-Oktalsystem in Java

Musst du aber noch an deine Anforderungen anpassen. Da ich die Arbeit nicht gemacht hab, muss ich mich jetzt auch nicht als Hausaufgabenerlediger beschimpfen lassen (Stichwort Phase I^^)


----------



## Jango (11. Jan 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Dann greifen die 5 1/2 Phasen vielleicht doch noch



Weil sie sagt, dass sie eine SIE ist?
Nicht jeder ER gibt sich als SIE aus, nur um HA zu schnorren. Möglicherweise geben sich auch SIE's als ER's aus, um von euch Machos ernstgenommen zu werden! Denn weibliche Mitglieder werden hier bestenfalls belächelt. Mann geht automatisch in den 'Du kleines Dummerchen-Tonfall' über und fällt vor lauter Coolnes lallend um.
Ihr wundert euch, warum ich ständich kritisiere? :autsch:


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jan 2012)

[ot]





> Ihr wundert euch, warum ich ständich kritisiere?


Jetzt nicht mehr, da ich niemand diskriminiere und sogar die TO den Spass verstanden hat. Im übrigen habe ich sehr ernst geholfen und die gewünschten Tips gegeben. Du hingegen motzt IMMER nur. Habe zumindets noch keinerlei produktiven Post von dir gesehen...[/ot]


----------



## timbeau (11. Jan 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> [ot]
> Jetzt nicht mehr, da ich niemand diskriminiere und sogar die TO den Spass verstanden hat. Im übrigen habe ich sehr ernst geholfen und die gewünschten Tips gegeben. Du hingegen motzt IMMER nur. Habe zumindets noch keinerlei produktiven Post von dir gesehen...[/ot]



Agree. 

@Jangoo: Du bist echt unfähig an einem Forum teilzunehmen.


----------



## vanilly (11. Jan 2012)

JA ich komme bisher sehr gut zurecht, obwohl (!) ich ein Mädchen bin. Und falls es jemanden interessiert: die weiblichen Studenten in meinem Studiengang zeigen erheblich mehr Ehrgeiz als die männlichen 
Keine Ahnung was so falsch daran ist, wenn man nicht mehr weiterkommt und deshalb hier im Forum postet. 
Nochmal danke für die ernst gemeinten Lösungshinweise und alle anderen hätten sich ihren Kommentar gerne sparen können


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jan 2012)

Du hast nichts falsch gemacht, manche wollen das gerne so sehen ... 
Es gibt hier leider viele, die ihre Aufgaben posten und eine Lösung erwarten. Da helf ich auch nicht, weil sowas einfach nicht geht. Du hast um Hinweise gebeten um selber weiterzukommen. Genau dazu ist das Forum ja da und da wird auch sehr gerne geholfen! 

Wie gesagt solltest du dabei dann doch noch Probleme haben einfach fragen


----------



## faetzminator (12. Jan 2012)

Jango hat gesagt.:


> Ihr wundert euch, warum ich ständich kritisiere? :autsch:



[ot]Weil du ein kleines Dummerchen bist  ? [/ot]


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Jan 2012)

Jango hat gesagt.:


> Ihr wundert euch, warum ich ständich kritisiere? :autsch:


[ot]
Wenn man sich mal aus der Plauderecke raus verirrt und dann zufällig feststellt, dass man in einem Java-Forum ist kann es schonmal passieren, dass man auf dem kritischem gelaber hängenbleibt anstatt zu versuchen mit seinem Java-Wissen (falls vorhanden...) den Leuten bei ihren Fragen weiterzuhelfen.
Moment -  war das jetzt ein Vorurteil? Macht nichts, 60% deiner letzten Posts bestehen daraus.
[/ot]

@vanilly
Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand von den Aufgaben 1-6?
Wenn noch welche offen sind wäre es super wenn du deinen aktuellen Stand posten könntest.

Gruß


----------



## vanilly (12. Jan 2012)

Hi, 
hatte heute die Abgabe und leider war das was ich gemacht hatte größtenteils falsch  
naja, was heißt falsch, er meinte ihm gefällt das nicht aber es wäre "eigentlich" richtig.. kein plan ???:L

Die Aufgabe die ich gepostet habe besteht aus 15 Aufgaben und 6 davon fehlen mir jetzt.. 

Trotzdem vielen vielen Dank - so hatte ich wenigstens etwas vorzuweisen und stand nicht mit halb leerem Blatt vor ihm 

Ist ne echt coole Sache mit diesem Forum :toll:

LG


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Jan 2012)

"gefällt nicht aber eigentlich richtig" kann ja viel heißen, die Abgabe/Begründung würde ich gerne mal in Kombination sehen.
Falls du wieder eine Aufgabe hast kannst du im Forum auch Lösungsansätze bzw Zwischenergebnisse von dir posten und dir Feedback abholen - das bringt eigentlich am meisten. 
Gruß


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jan 2012)

Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> Falls du wieder eine Aufgabe hast kannst du im Forum auch Lösungsansätze bzw Zwischenergebnisse von dir posten und dir Feedback abholen - das bringt eigentlich am meisten.
> Gruß



Genau! Poste das nächste mal was du erstellt hast. Wir schauen da dann gerne drüber und helfen beim Verbessern bzw. "reparieren". 
In dem Moment hast du ja selber Arbeit reingesteckt. Hilfe ist dann selbstverständlich.


----------



## Jango (14. Jan 2012)

Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> Macht nichts, 60% deiner letzten Posts bestehen daraus.



Nur 60? Mist! Dann muss ich mich ranhalten, damit ich es aufs aktuelle Niveau der Anderen schaffe...


----------

